# Are these parasites in my aquarium?



## thenewjohnson (May 13, 2016)

I have a 70 L aquarium with a 300 l/h filter and a heater which keeps water at 25 C. I just got a betta fish two days ago. However, before I got this filter I had another one which was too strong for betta (1500 l/h). So yesterday I got this filter and I did a fishless cycle for about 4 hours (couldn't leave betta in plastic box for longer) and then I put the betta in. Today I saw THESE WHITE THINGS all over the place! They are all over the decorations, and a small amount on the heater. I don't see any on the glass or filter (yet) but I am very worried now. Can someone tell me what these things are? Btw, I only have one male betta on my aquarium and didn't have any fish before.

imgur (dot) com /E8FcrMW

Sorry I don't have time for 5 posts. Someone please help me out identifying these things!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Their not parasites, I forget the name but they are just unsightly. Siphon and continue to do water changes 15% for five days. If your filter is a power filter / Hang on Back then it should help out getting rid of these. Just rinse the filter pad / cartrage with dechlorinated water once daily

If you post a photo it would be much easier.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Two things come to mind, the more likely of the two is diatoms. I know very little about them, but I'm sure Google will tell you more than you need to know


----------

